# "Texas Rising" Monday 8:00 PM



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Don't miss watching, or recording this series. Looks like it will be good.

http://www.history.com/shows/texas-...texas rising&gclid=CIyC-5_P2MUCFUOUaQodATwAbQ

:texasflag


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Have the DVR set.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bump for Texas Rising....tonight 8:00 central on the History Channel.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Bo, I'm too cheap to pay for a dvr so I have to watch it while it's on


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Probably just about the time the next round of storms hits here and I lose satellite signal. Hope I get to watch it.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for reminder!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll have it on for sure. I don't have DVR either (I don't think anyway) so I'll miss a night or two of the series this week I'm sure and have to catch it on a rerun down the road.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Bump for Texas Rising....tonight 8:00 central on the History Channel.


Thanks Bo! perfect,after a great meal with family.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

cabolew said:


> Thanks for reminder!


 Ditto! I've been looking forward to this show.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Probably just about the time the next round of storms hits here and I lose satellite signal. Hope I get to watch it.


el oh el...powers been out here for a couple of hours nowhwell: can't even DVR it:headknock:


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

All set ready to watch it just waiting on it to start.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

DVR with a red dot...:texasflag


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, if there's nothing else about the history channel, they'll play it twenty or thirty times before it's over with.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, if there's nothing else about the history channel, they'll play it twenty or thirty times before it's over with.


Cool, now for a nice lantern filled night of relaxation with the lil coonarse!:dance:


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Had to turn it off after 10 minutes when Gonzalez has high mountains. Too much writer leeway.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

banpouchi said:


> Had to turn it off after 10 minutes when Gonzalez has high mountains. Too much writer leeway.


I was thinking the same thing. But still watching it cause there isn't really anything else to watch


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Gonzales was mountainous then. The glaciers shaved them off though and then melted frim global warming.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

its on the dvr and watching bits now and then but what i have seen is been WRONG and looks like its a Hollywood version of everything... Sam Houston didnt ask for advice from any of his men tell the morning he attacked from the fall of the alamo all the way through the scrape thats one of the things that upset the army so much is he didnt tell them anything.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

*"Texas Rising" Monday 8:00 PM*



banpouchi said:


> Had to turn it off after 10 minutes when Gonzalez has high mountains. Too much writer leeway.


That's what I was thinking. So far, an extreme let down. This is terrible. I'm about 30 minutes into it. Not sure how much more I can take and I'm a huge Texas history buff. I may just go watch it rain.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Not what I expected..


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Well the satellite here got wiped out about 8:00, sounds like i didn't miss much. Kinda wanted to watch Street Outlaws though


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

yep, from the previews I watched, it was pretty bad. DVR'ing but may just erase it if I keep hearing all the bad reviews. Most who have never been to Texas or know its history will never know.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep. Was hoping for it to be a little more gritty and time/geographically correct. To much Hollywood incorporated in this thing. There's no thick brush/trees like there would've been back then in this thing. Back to the weather channel.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

What a bunch of Hollywood BS. Bill Paxton is a Texan, he should know better. I'm watching the Rockets.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I guess I'm always hoping for another Lonesome Dove quality western...this ain't it.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> I guess I'm always hoping for another Lonesome Dove quality western...this ain't it.


/\/\This/\/\

Acting and Props are 'B', maybe 'C' quality.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> I guess I'm always hoping for another Lonesome Dove quality western...this ain't it.


Told my wife the exact same thing about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I kinda figured it'd get "artistic licensed" into full blown stupidity.. Hollywood figures history is secondary to drama, no matter what you're presenting it as..


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> I kinda figured it'd get "artistic licensed" into full blown stupidity.. Hollywood figures history is secondary to drama, no matter what you're presenting it as..


The 'History' channel?

Think you hit it on the he head.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

All that was missing was John Wayne playing (and very much looking like) a 60 year old colonel. No, wait, wrong war. He already did that.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Where the heck did they film that B movie? Death Valley. Did not see one scene that looked like the geography from San Antonio to the area around Goliad.
Why do the film makers always think Texas is desert and rock cliffs?
Emily West was from some where in the northeast. She was not from NOLA. She was brought to Washington on the Brazos as an indentured servant. She was not at the Alamo.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought the exact same thing the first five minutes. It wasn't shot here or at least where it actually happened. When I saw all the buffalo in that one scene I told my wife this is getting stupid.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

The only thing "rising" in Texas tonight is the flood waters. Is it never going to end? Water gets much deeper in my yard and I'm going to have to gas up the boat.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*pretty bad*

I read somewhere that quite a bit of it was shot in New Mexico.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

For some reason they decided to film it in Durango, Mexico :question: Beautiful scenery but it looked nothing like the terrain the Texas Revolution was fought in. I was also hoping for a more historically accurate mini-series - I guess I should have known better.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

With all them Bufler, maybe Wild Bill will show up?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> I thought the exact same thing the first five minutes. It wasn't shot here or at least where it actually happened. When I saw all the buffalo in that one scene I told my wife this is getting stupid.


 The southern buffalo herd covered most of the Texas plains in the 1830's.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Did them Bufler make it down to San Antone and Goliad much?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

As far south as Gonzales? Maybe our Northern Territory of old Mexico/north Texas I thought.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yep, Bufler like to eat grass, not rocks and cactus.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Lol. My bad. My favorite Professor in school lonnnng ago of all was Dr. Harding in my Texas history in my substance courses and I tell you that man was great. He was one of the historians on film that 'supervised' the last 'Remember the Alamo' (can't rember the actual name but he was in the credits and in person documentary after the movie) a few years ago. He was an awesome professor that absolutely bled South Texas history.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^ Lol. My bad. My favorite Professor in school lonnnng ago of all was Dr. Harding in my Texas history in my substance courses and I tell you that man was great. He was one of the historians on film that 'supervised' the last 'Remember the Alamo' (can't rember the actual name but he was in the credits and in person documentary after the movie) a few years ago. He was an awesome professor that absolutely bled South Texas history.


Best class I ever had in school. Took a night class one summer with him at VC. Very enjoyable. It wasn't work, it was a pleasure to go listen to him talk and tell the story of Texas every evening.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I adore that older man and his style to this day and how he connected me to my roots twenty something years later. A Yankee he was not. The bow tie was simply badass! Lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There are not enough areas in south Texas to film a series like this, too many powerlines and towers etc.
There was mention of lack of thick brush, back then the brush was not thick, the countryside was more open and covered in grass. The brush came with overgrazing and the end of controlled burns by native Americans.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

A couple times Deaf Smith answered people he wasn't looking at.Never known a deaf person that could speak so clearly and have such a large vocabulary.A movie made to make money,not tell a true story,something to learn from.Having Sam Houston know the girl from New Orleans and jump her bones ruined it for me.Not history,just something for the chicks.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Looked like a liberal fairy tale to me.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I taped it. Watched about 40 minutes today, and gave up. So far they have included every clichÃ© and PC reference known to man. Absolutely terrible!


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Waste of time


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The two "comic relief" young "Rangers" suck. Between the Mt. Goliad in the first 15 mins, and those 2 knuckleheads. I knew it was going to be a Chef Boyardee Spaghettios Western.

Oh well, I ended up watching the whole thing. I'll DVR the rest, and watch when nothing else is on the other 300 channels.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Search for Emily West/Morgan.

I won't watch it again for all previously stated but Libbywood takes a story, in this case history, and just twist it for whatever agenda they're after.

I'd say they should be ashamed but who the heck cares there? 

Guess my TV won't come back on until fooseball season...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Very disappointing. You would think they could at least get the geography correct.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Wife came in the bedroom while I was watching something else. Said her friend just called telling her, that there was a movie about Texas on TV. 
I told her I has seen the previews and it looked like Jollywood Caca.
Guess I was correct.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I get it is not totally correct with the history but I still will watch anything related to Texas history - I know to distinguish between what is the movie and what is real history - I will watch again tonight


----------



## WestBay217 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sunbeam said:


> Emily West was from some where in the northeast. She was not from NOLA. She was brought to Washington on the Brazos as an indentured servant. She was not at the Alamo.


Hollywood trying to re-write history to play to blacks, plain and simple.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

They could have at least tried to get the scenery more realistic to those areas portrayed. And as someone said Bill Paxton sure as hell knows better. 

And at one point they talked of heading "north" to Victoria from Gonzales???? Victoria is due south of Gonzales. Did the writer's do any research at all???? 

Acting is weak also. I have looked forward to this series for months. The previews looked great... I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got it recorded but not sure I want to watch it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

maybe check back in the end and see if Deer Park / LaPorte area had mountains back then too just out of curiosity...I'm sure the rest of the country liked it just fine


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Recorded it, but the storm knocked it out. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

WestBay217 said:


> Hollywood trying to re-write history to play to blacks, plain and simple.


Oh come on! really?


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Sooooo disappointed !!!


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

No way that was filmed in Goliad. I never once saw a taco stand or Whataburger...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

It's no Lonesome Dove, for sure. Didn't expect much from the History channel, and got even less on the first night.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^ Lol. My bad. My favorite Professor in school lonnnng ago of all was Dr. Harding in my Texas history in my substance courses and I tell you that man was great. He was one of the historians on film that 'supervised' the last 'Remember the Alamo' (can't rember the actual name but he was in the credits and in person documentary after the movie) a few years ago. He was an awesome professor that absolutely bled South Texas history.


Dang, I'm betting we probably had a few classes together at VC back in the day. I'm another TxHistory buff and i loved that class, that guy knew his stuff, no doubt.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Not what I expected..


Agree 100 percent. That show stinks on ice! Who in the hail recommended it to all of us 2coolers? LOL. :slimer:

Actually I forgot to DVR it but couldn't resist the zinger Bo.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Ha.. You got me Brother.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*wierd show*

anyone see the two young "rangers" give each other a high five? hmmmm


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

At least Hannah and her horse is on every other break.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Ha.. You got me Brother.


LMAO. Next lunch is on me Bro.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Just curious... did none of you ever watch the John Wayne movie "El Dorado"? John Wayne and James Caan ride into "Cuero" to visit an old gunsmith and buy a sawed-off shotgun for Caan, since he can't shoot?

Cuero had mountains and canyons, and James Caan sat a horse like a kid at a petting zoo. John Wayne gets shot by a girl, and the bullet causes "temporary paralysis". The good guys win, the paralysis goes away, and The Duke hints that he may settle down with Maudie. That's a pretty accurate representation of the Old West, huh?

I don't remember ANYBODY b******* about that movie this way. What did you expect? At least none of the Texicans have broken out into four part harmony - yet.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

This from the director. He failed miserably if this is what he was going for.

"Yeah, in Durango. Thatâ€™s awesome what youâ€™re saying because we wanted people to feel they were in the place, to just feel, "My God, Iâ€™m not sitting in my sitting room. Iâ€™ve gone where this is happening." I think thatâ€™s what the TV experience has to be now. So many people have home theaters, and itâ€™s about time television started giving them home theater experience for real."


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Out of curiosity: Do any on here remember being given the Texas History Movies in school? They were cartoon type booklets presenting Texas history. They were given to us in the early 50's. Non PC to the max!

Example:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ That's pretty cool. Real life instead if this bs PC krap we have the last many, many years. I truly would've loved to be 35- many more years older if I my wife was as well.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> Just curious... did none of you ever watch the John Wayne movie "El Dorado"? John Wayne and James Caan ride into "Cuero" to visit an old gunsmith and buy a sawed-off shotgun for Caan, since he can't shoot?
> 
> Cuero had mountains and canyons, and James Caan sat a horse like a kid at a petting zoo. John Wayne gets shot by a girl, and the bullet causes "temporary paralysis". The good guys win, the paralysis goes away, and The Duke hints that he may settle down with Maudie. That's a pretty accurate representation of the Old West, huh?
> 
> I don't remember ANYBODY b******* about that movie this way. What did you expect? At least none of the Texicans have broken out into four part harmony - yet.


El Dorado wasn't supposed to be historically accurate.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Some interesting historical accounts...

http://www.tamu.edu/faculty/ccbn/dewitt/miscmemoirs5.htm

"During the fight, a Mexican officer found himself almost at the very muzzle of a rifle in the hands of one of our men. He begged for mercy, and happened at that moment to see a Mexican who was in our ranks, whose name was *Manchaca*, whom he had known for many years, at Bexar. He bellowed out to Manchaca, calling him a brother Mexican, and invoked him to save his life. Manchaca replied, 'No, d---n you, I'm no Mexican, I'm an American. Shoot him' and the soldier fired and killed him."


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

pknight6 said:


> El Dorado wasn't supposed to be historically accurate.


 My point, and I stand by it, was "What did you expect?"

The History Channel calls it "historical fiction", and said it was their attempt to echo the success of the mini-series, "Hatfields and McCoys". It was produced by the same guy who produced "Walker, Texas Ranger" - and we all know that was a super-accurate depiction of Texas, and the Rangers in general.

And it's not like History Channel has any more integrity than a Geraldo Rivera special. Except for "Hangar 1: The UFO Files"... that one is dead on.

I'm just saying.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

I.... Just.... Can't.... History Channel fail.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

This Thanksgiving, History is going to run a mini-series about the Pilgrims landing at Plymouth Rock. This is a frame-grab from the trailer.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/how-realistic-is-texas-rising?fullpage=1


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Sure going to be a lot of folks disappointed to come to Texas to see all the mountains and waterfalls.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/how-realistic-is-texas-rising?fullpage=1


X2 on that critique.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

skip to the 11:56 mark, this was the actual writer / director of Texas Rising before he got his big break with History Channel


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

next on History...
Troy Landry and Jr Edwards join forces top trap a monster gator in Winkler Co Tx..
meanwhile on Discovery, Gas Monkeys Richard and Aaron buy yet another junker, stick air-ride suspension to a rusty frame, paint it, haggle w/Sue about interior and ultimately sell it to a sap for $$$$


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Whoever created the add campaign/commercials for this program deserves an Oscar. They were amazing!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

a lot of Tejanos fought along side of Texicans back then...
it wasn't anglo vs mx...far from it...
whole thing is completely wrong.
Emily Morgan was not at the Alamo, nor was she Houston's lover...
my Dad remembered his groospappa telling stories about Bigfoot coming to Devine blacksmith shop shortly before he died... Wallace lived south of there.
leave it to some yankee/cali producer to put his "artistic" spin on the real story.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> Just curious... did none of you ever watch the John Wayne movie "El Dorado"? John Wayne and James Caan ride into "Cuero" to visit an old gunsmith and buy a sawed-off shotgun for Caan, since he can't shoot?
> 
> Cuero had mountains and canyons, and James Caan sat a horse like a kid at a petting zoo. John Wayne gets shot by a girl, and the bullet causes "temporary paralysis". The good guys win, the paralysis goes away, and The Duke hints that he may settle down with Maudie. That's a pretty accurate representation of the Old West, huh?
> 
> I don't remember ANYBODY b******* about that movie this way. What did you expect? At least none of the Texicans have broken out into four part harmony - yet.


To be fair, El Dorado was really just a remake of Rio Bravo. So who could really take it seriously?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

no way it was filmed near Gonzales. I didnt see one actor dealing with chiggers.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

goatchze said:


> To be fair, El Dorado was really just a remake of Rio Bravo. So who could really take it seriously?


It's taken me a while to get it, but apparently a bunch of people really expected this thing to be something that COULD be taken seriously. What I still don't understand is... why? Because it's on the History Channel, or just because it's about the Great State Of Texas?

Like I said above, the History Channel isn't exactly known for portraying history accurately. And even they called this series "historical FICTION". That means a make-believe story, that includes some names and places that actually existed.

This stupid production is just another flavor of the same ice cream. A western written and directed by people who only know horses from watching the Kentucky Derby. Getting upset about the inaccuracies is like getting upset that Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter isn't true to history.

I especially like the Ray-Liotta-as-a-previous-incarnation-of-Charles-Manson character. I think it really spices up an old western to have a serial-killing, self-professed servant of Satan riding into random scenes. If only Cecil B. Demille had thought of that, his movie "The Ten Commandments" would have been so much more authentic.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Santa Anna sure gets around on there with a wooden leg.
Surprised it didn't float when he was in the bathtub.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess nobody wanted to watch the king of the hill Alamo thing? Fine...just fine. High browed sons of .......


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Exellent Author!*



Zeitgeist said:


> http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/how-realistic-is-texas-rising?fullpage=1


 Stephen Harrigan, author of this Texas Monthly review wrote an excellent novel, _The Gates of the Alamo_. When I first heard of this mini-series, I was really hoping it was going to be based off of his novel, but such was not to be.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

lol. There was a Gene Hackman movie in the early 80's called 'Uncommon Valor'. There was a scene where the caption on the screen said 'somewhere near Galveston'. Problem is there was a nice mountain range in the close distance. Must have been the same mountains as in "Texas Rising".


----------



## dudlbugr (Jul 20, 2014)

*Enjoy the show for what it is*

I'm not from Texas. Live here. Own property here. But not from here....
I, too, was excited about it, basically because like so many others have said already, I was hoping for something in the Lonesome Dove range, but got something in the "Open Range" range...
I really don't think Hollywood will make another Lonesome Dove... Probably too expensive...

Ok... Texas Rising... Apparently, a few facts are wrong... or a few dozen. I don't know about the geography around Gonzalez or Goliad, but even my eyebrows went up when I saw Nacodoches' dusty brown prairies...

I have no idea who first coined the term "*******."

But seriously: How much of all of these facts were well documented? According to the movie anyway, no one else was there when Pablo Escobar popped a cap in Fannin. Who knows what was said, or if it was in Ingles?

Who knows what the Yellow Rose of Texas told Santa Ana... She might have called him Papi...

It's a fictional account, of an actual event.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

pocjetty said:


> Just curious... did none of you ever watch the John Wayne movie "El Dorado"? John Wayne and James Caan ride into "Cuero" to visit an old gunsmith and buy a sawed-off shotgun for Caan, since he can't shoot?
> 
> Cuero had mountains and canyons, and James Caan sat a horse like a kid at a petting zoo. John Wayne gets shot by a girl, and the bullet causes "temporary paralysis". The good guys win, the paralysis goes away, and The Duke hints that he may settle down with Maudie. That's a pretty accurate representation of the Old West, huh?
> 
> I don't remember ANYBODY b******* about that movie this way. What did you expect? At least none of the Texicans have broken out into four part harmony - yet.


That was also released 50 years ago. I think expectations were a bit different.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

cubera said:


> Santa Anna sure gets around on there with a wooden leg.
> Surprised it didn't float when he was in the bathtub.


Hell I thought he lost his leg 10-20 years after all this happened? Y'all are really making my anticipation too watch it when I get home sink fellas....


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I read the warnings, but watched it this afternoon. Everything about it was just wrong starting with the day the Alamo fell. They tried to re-write history to make blacks a big part of Texas history that just did not happen. You would have thought Jesse Jackson directed this mini series. It's just a sad and pathetic piece of work.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

JavelinaRuss said:


> Hell I thought he lost his leg 10-20 years after all this happened? Y'all are really making my anticipation too watch it when I get home sink fellas....


My bad, he lost it two years later.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> I have no idea who first coined the term "*******."


The show is much more tongue in cheek than I expected. That line in the show did catch my attention. American ******** for illegally crossing the Sabine.



> Who knows what the Yellow Rose of Texas told Santa Ana...


I googled that phrase and Emily West after the first show and learned the ambiguous history about the lady. I also learned why they called her the Yellow Rose of Texas. I had no idea that it stemmed from the term "high yellow" or what that term meant. 
Apparently, high yellow is the term for a person of mixed race, leaning towards pale skin... high yellow. Never knew that.

Also learned that the history of Emily West is ambiguous and what I read indicated that some parts of two different ladies were lumped into the lore of Emily West...and that they are not really sure who the real Emily West was.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emily_D._West

Anyhow, unlike my school days, history interests me now. While the show is not what I expected from the build up, and not accurate historically, I will continue to watch.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

History is only trying to compete with A&E, FX etc by producing semi original content. I found it entertaining, while a little goofy at times, and can't wait for the next episode. If I want true history, I'll open a history book.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Hookless said:


> lol. There was a Gene Hackman movie in the early 80's called 'Uncommon Valor'. There was a scene where the caption on the screen said 'somewhere near Galveston'. Problem is there was a nice mountain range in the close distance. Must have been the same mountains as in "Texas Rising".


I remember that scene too. I recall it saying "north of Galveston". I remember thinking, yeah, about 1000 miles north of Galveston.


----------



## 3andout (Apr 7, 2011)

watched 30 minutes of the second episode... well there's 30 minutes of my life I'll never get back. They lost me when they showed a camp site 30 miles north of Goliad that resembled Big Bend. 

This remake of Texas history aint for me!


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

For you reel history buffs, Swamp People returns on June 22nd with a few more episodes this year. Texas Rising interrupted it for a few weeks.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

A little black history from the time, there were a few blacks around in this day and time, there stories were just not pursued by authors. Later, many were wranglers on the cattle drives.

http://www.tamu.edu/faculty/ccbn/dewitt/adp/history/1836/blacks/durham.html


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Have all the episodes shown? I set the DVR up but I only have 2 on the recordings and not San Jac battle yet.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe #3 is tonight. They are replaying all of them.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> I believe #3 is tonight.


Oh. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Well new episode tonight boys am gonna watch it, only because its better than all the other bs tv shows that are on now days. I agree totally aint no mountains in gonzo and goliad.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea it's pretty tough to watch but I'll switch back and forth to it from the news. I think Sam Houston just said "long live the Alamodome!".


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> I thought the exact same thing the first five minutes. It wasn't shot here or at least where it actually happened. When I saw all the buffalo in that one scene I told my wife this is getting stupid.


Karankawa Indians hunted buffalo.

Haven't watched it yet but just tuned in. I'm hoping some of the historical stuff is somewhat accurate. Like many others I noticed the geographical inaccuracies. My piece of Gonzales county don't look nothin like this!!

Either way proud to be a graduate of Sam Houston State University!!


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Who is the crazy looking guy that keeps killing all the mexicans?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Actor is Ray Liotta, and he plays Lorca.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I do not see the big problem with the scenery not matching the location, the horrible acting and the BS in the presentation that irks me.

I know nothing about the terrain and streets of NYC, LA, Chicago, Frisco and etc., but that doesn't detract from a good story.


----------

